# Earth Juice and Amended Mixes ??



## Droopy Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

I have LC's Soiless Mix #1 'cooking' in the garage right now.

Basically a peat moss/perlite/worm casting mix and further amended with Dolomitic Lime, Blood Meal, Bone Meal, and Kelp Meal.

Sort of a toned down 'Super Soil'.  

My question is:  Where would EJ fit into this, or, even if it would?

I was thinking, perhaps to correct deficiency's should they occur, or throughout at a much reduced rate of application.

But then again, I may not even need it with what's already in the mix.

Thoughts? Comments?

Thanks.

DD


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 20, 2010)

Well - this is my bread and butter Droopy,

I've been working my soil mix for some time. Something plug and play - adding water only. It's a similar mix to Sub's. He's got it pretty dialed in. In any case, I accidently fed one of these soil plants my typical EJ mix. A relatively weak solution for veg. 

It responded by doubling growth rate. This obviously told me 2 things. One - that my soil mix could use improvement. Second - EJ really boosts soil when added in the right ratios. 

IMO it's a fantastic solution for your purposes. You could feed weak ratios through-out or it will indeed help in regards to deficiencies.


peace....Jman


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!  It was your thoughts I was looking for.:goodposting: 

I'll order one of those combos on ebay.

The only thing I find 'wrong' (If that's even the right word to use), with sub's super soil is the need for a neutral mix so the plants can grow into the hot stuff.

I use the same mix for everything and mj might get 20% of the total made, with most going to container veggies and herbs.  I usually grab whatever is closest to hand when potting or up canning and having something super hot that might get used by accident ........  

Mo Betta for me to add to a mild mix than try and remove from a hot one. 

Can't wait for your soil study.:farm: :farm: 

It just bugs me that people pay so much for bags of 'dirt', when you can roll your own so much cheaper and more tailored to specific needs.:confused2: 

Thanks again!

DD


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey DD,

Forgot to mention - the Blue Mountain Organics showed up yesterday. Thanks so much for the tip. They look like some quality organics - I'm really looking forward to trying them out.

Thanks............Jman


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool!

Just got off ebay.  Guy there had a good price on a qt of Protekt ($9.99), and even better prices on the EJ Meta K and Micro Blast ($5.99), also in qt.  Shipping was a flat $11.50 for up to 4 bottles due to the flat rate box he uses.

Got 2 qts of the Pro Tekt and 1 qt each of the 2 EJ additives.  Bummer, but he didn't have any of the grow, bloom, or cat.  If he had, I would have scarfed them up. 

The combo deal also had a 'make offer', which I did, but even if it's accepted it will come out to $10/qt shipped.  Not bad, but not as good as the MK and MB.

A head to head with the BMO and EJ will be more than interesting, since both of them seem to be excellent quality for the $$$$$.

Can't wait!

DD


----------

